# Indian Passport Re-issue Processing time



## gnani_sekar (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi,

Does any one has got the Indian passport Re-issue (renewal) done in recent time. Just want to know whether the processing time is going to be same as 8 weeks as it is mentioned in the website or will that be earlier than that.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I did it via tatkal last year and got my wife's name added. I got it delivered in a week's time.
Applied for wife's passport renewal last week. We took the normal route and had to get address changed. We haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

gnani_sekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one has got the Indian passport Re-issue (renewal) done in recent time. Just want to know whether the processing time is going to be same as 8 weeks as it is mentioned in the website or will that be earlier than that.


If there is no change in the address, and you have not mentioned about your movement to any other address, in that case, it should take not more than one day to issue a passport. At the same time, if they feel you need to be verified, your passport will be issued after it is done, which can take anywhere from few days to more than a month.
Standard Response time for Police verification in regards to passport application is 21 days.

Hope that helps.
Rahul.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

gnani_sekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one has got the Indian passport Re-issue (renewal) done in recent time. Just want to know whether the processing time is going to be same as 8 weeks as it is mentioned in the website or will that be earlier than that.


Well, I had it done last nov..

if you have re-issue and same city, its less than 5 days. without police verification.
I applied on friday and next thusday I got it from post office. ( Same city. Bangalore). Wife name addition and address change was there. but no police verification for me. I saw same thing from my other friend. no police verification.

For wife, we got in 12 days. Police verification included. 

make sure you pay rs 35 extra for SMS service. ( they just sent 5-7 sms updates and it turned out to 7 rs per SMS) but it gave full route and where is my passport now and till dispact stage from post office.

if you have any specific issue send me a PM I will respond.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

I have applied for the renewal in Bangalore on 4th April, still waiting to receive it. Today the status changed to "passport printed". It should reach on 14th I guess.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

eral said:


> I have applied for the renewal in Bangalore on 4th April, still waiting to receive it. Today the status changed to "passport printed". It should reach on 14th I guess.


Eral, how are you checking status??? By sms??


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey Man,

It won't take more than 7 days if there is no address change. I am just coming back to office today , today was my appointment. 

Just one thing I want to say you... Once you fill the form...they wont mentioned any document to be submitted for clearing ECR. In my earlier passport , I already have ECR cleared but today when I go to the center they ask me to show Degree certificate.
I have told him that my passport is already ECR cleared then why you required this ? He told me that submit your certificate else we will not clear ECR. I was gone there with all my docs, Hence there was not an issue occurred for me. but I would suggest you to go with the Degree certificate original + photo copy.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Eral, how are you checking status??? By sms??


SMS is costly. I check on the website Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

gnani_sekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one has got the Indian passport Re-issue (renewal) done in recent time. Just want to know whether the processing time is going to be same as 8 weeks as it is mentioned in the website or will that be earlier than that.


I added Spouse name and address was same. It took 12 days in Hyderabad.


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

*Passport for Minor*

I need to renew my kid's (5 years age) passport in London and need some clarifications on the same.

1. Which address (London or India) should I write in the online form where it asks " Address to be printed in passport"? If it is India address, our address in India was changed from the one printed on her passport so assume the new address should go in there.

2. My passport (her father) has that new address, does that suffice as address proof for her? It works as address proof for minors in India.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gnani_sekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one has got the Indian passport Re-issue (renewal) done in recent time. Just want to know whether the processing time is going to be same as 8 weeks as it is mentioned in the website or will that be earlier than that.


Hi sekar,

Mine took around 2 weeks time (no addition of details).


----------



## MJoy (Oct 3, 2018)

*Help pls*

Hi There

Has anybody got their Indian passport renewal done recently in Australia. I would like to know what the realistic processing time would be as opposed to the 8 weeks mentioned on the VFS website? Thanks


----------



## Cpkumar87 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Mjoy, 

Did you get your passport back? How long did it take? I have applied for renewal on the 17th October. Your inputs would be highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------

